# Streaming unter Windows 7



## Schven (14. Januar 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe ich bin hier damit an der richtigen Stelle.
ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit damit, mit Windows 7 zu streamen, dazu habe ich ein paar Fragen. Vielleicht hat ja schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht.

1. Welche Regeln muss ich in der Windows 7 Firewall erstellen, damit das Streaming von PC auf meinen DLNA-fähigen Gerät möglich ist. Bisher ist ein Streaming nur mit deaktivierter Windows Firewall möglich.(Keine weitere Firewall im Einsatz, alle standardmäßigen Regeln für Windows Media Player-Netzwerkfreigabedienst sind aktiviert).
2. Wie aktualisiere ich die Bibliotheken, da ab und zu Daten nicht auf dem Gerät angezeigt werden, obwohl sie in der Biblothek integriert sind.
3. Auch bei deaktivierter Firewall ist eine Wiedergabe von MP3 nicht möglich, das Gerät zeigt zwar die Dateien an, kann sie aber plötzlich nicht mehr abspielen. Mit jedem anderen Mediaserverprogramm ist das möglich. 
4. Wenn ich von meinem Laptop streame (nicht von meinem Desktop-PC), sehe ich viele Videodateien nicht. Ich habe den Verdacht, dass es die zu transcodierenden Dateien sind. Welche Gründe kann dies haben?

Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Mavericklp (15. Januar 2010)

mit dem streamen unter 7 habe ich noch keine erfahrungen gesammelt... aber streamen mache ich mit tversiti. mit dem bin ich super zufreieden. Funktioniert auch wunderbar mit der ps3 und der xbox 360.


----------



## Schven (15. Januar 2010)

Hey, 

Danke erstmal.
Tversity habe ich auch schon probiert. Ich finds nur irgendwie schade, wenn Windows 7 die Funktion schon mitbringt, trotzdem noch extra was installieren zu müssen. 
Ausser der MP3-Wiedergabe läuft es ja auch sehr gut (mit deaktivierter Firewall ;-)  )

Die Windows Firewall unterbindet das Streamen irgendwie, obwohl ich Ausnahmeregeln für die Progs (auch für Tversit)y erstellt habe.

Hast du  für Tversity noch irgendeine besondere Einstellung in der Firewall verwendet?

Kommt es bei dir auch vor, dass nicht alle z.B. Mp3 bei dir angezeigt werden? Gibt es ne Beschränkung für die Anzahl von Dateien?

Gruß


----------



## Mavericklp (15. Januar 2010)

Ich habe die Windows Firewal ganz ausgeschaltet... Allerdings aus dem Grund, weil ich Bitdefender Total Security benutze. Dort wurde automatisch eine Regel für das Programm aufgenommen. 

Ansonsten habe ich bei dem Programm nur eingestellt, das meine Ordner Struktur beibehalten werden soll. Bei den MP3s hatte ich das Problem, das der nur nen Teil angezeigt wird. Ich glaube alle bis C. Mit meiner Ordner struktur habe ich das Problem jedoch nicht mehr. 
Als beispiel:
R/Rammstein/Liebe ist für alle da/Rammstein-Haifisch.mp3
K/Korn/Follow the Leader/Korn-Cildren of Korn.mp3

Zum Sotieren habe ich Itunes benutzt und später selber die Interpreten noch mal nach dem Alphabet sotiert. Bin jedoch gerade dabei ein Programm zu schreiben, das die Musik nach den ID3 Tags sotieren kann. Jedoch wird die fertigstellung noch einige Zeit in anspruch nehmen.

Jetzt habe ich keine Probleme mehr mit dem Anzeigen. Jedoch mit dem Streamen von Videos. Das liegt aber an der Wlan verbindung. Habe momentan noch eine Verbindung mit 11mbit. Mit einer Geschwindigkeit von 54mbit gibt es jedoch keine Probleme. Selbst auf einer Lan mit 20 Personen.


----------



## Schven (15. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp!

Hab nochmal Tversity ausprobiert und festgestellt, dass es automatisch entsprechende Regeln in der Windows Firewall erstellt, auch nicht schlecht.
Habs heute nochmal ausführlich getestet und muss sagen, dass das Programm wirklich gut ist. Hab jetzt so viele getestet und keine Lust mehr, jetzt bleb ich bei dem 

Deinen Vorschlag werde ich auch nochmal ausprobieren, heute habe ich einfach mit Itunes Playlisten erstellt, diese exportiert und in Tversity eingefügt und schon sind alle MP3 der Playlist drin und ich kann mir diese trotzdem nach Album, Künstler usw. anzeigen lassen.
Aber wenns zu viele sind, ist trotzdem wieder schluß 

Schönen Abend noch und weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Programmieren.

Gruß


----------

